# Illinois Hunters sue SCENT LOK !!!!



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Illinois Hunters are suing Scent Lok.

What is particularly interesting is Section G & Section H, which specify why and how ALS/Scent Lok defrauded its customers.

I originally stated all of the facts, and they are still there.

The lawyers have contacted me about why and how activated carbon CAN'T WORK as Scent Lok claims, and I've told them, and helped them with the complaint.

I'm just trying to save you guys some of your "hard earned money".

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.

Copy of the complaint:



> UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT
> 
> FOR THE NORTHERN DISTRICT OF ILLINOIS
> 
> ...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow...very interesting. Lots of hunters spent tons of money on those suits.

What point of the process is this in? Has it gone to trial? Sorry, but I didn't read the whole complaint and not sure that info would be in there anyway.

Thanks...

Mike


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats funny, When im in a tree stand I chew and even have taken a leak off the stand, deer still walk right below with no care or worries. scent-lok along with alot of other hunting products are over rated IMO.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> Thats funny, When im in a tree stand I chew and even have taken a leak off the stand, deer still walk right below with no care or worries. scent-lok along with alot of other hunting products are over rated IMO.


I am glad that im not the only one that does this! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > Thats funny, When im in a tree stand I chew and even have taken a leak off the stand, deer still walk right below with no care or worries. scent-lok along with alot of other hunting products are over rated IMO.
> ...


 :eyeroll: You guys would! I would rather have every factor in my favor when the big guy steps out!


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree...I dont understand spending all the money and still having to take all precautions of storing and not dressing inside and certain bags and still spraying down and all the B.S. that goes along with scent lok clothes...If you do all of these things with normal hunting clothes you get the exact same results...

My cousin had some B.M. trouble one night and decided it was a good idea to take a dump out of the tree...now thats talent...ne wayz...a deer came up and smelt it half hour later...explain that one to me!...i agree...overrated


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

The MN lawsuit is "under advisement" by a MN Court Judge.

There were several former Scent Lok employees deposed, which cant' hve been good for Scetn Lok.

The Illinois lawsuit has just been filed, but not heard yet.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

A TV station here in the cities did a special on this type of clothing. They took a police K9 I believe and had the reporter put some of this clothing on and hide. The dog then was given the scent of the reporter and found her as if she wasn't even hiding. My belief is that it is worthless, but just my 2 cents.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> A TV station here in the cities did a special on this type of clothing. They took a police K9 I believe and had the reporter put some of this clothing on and hide. The dog then was given the scent of the reporter and found her as if she wasn't even hiding. My belief is that it is worthless, but just my 2 cents.....


Here's the thing. did they touch the outside of the clothing? have any open skin... So on. It doesn't mask ALL of your scent and they will say that. It is ment to stop SOME scent.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm looking for the report right now.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> It doesn't mask ALL of your scent and they will say that. It is ment to stop SOME scent.


All it takes is a little scent to get "busted" while bowhunting..
I've always been skeptical about these Scentlok products.

The only reliable scent remover ever used is the wind. :wink:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's the news story

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/myfox/pa ... 1.1&sflg=1


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

dblkluk said:


> > It doesn't mask ALL of your scent and they will say that. It is ment to stop SOME scent.
> 
> 
> The only reliable scent remover ever used is the wind. :wink:


yea, i feel the same way... I can pick up a stick, throw it into a big mess of branches and trees, and my lab will bring back that same stick, even when he doesn't see where it lands... I always doubted how that stuff would work. It's just a marketing ploy, cover scents/mask scents are the only way to go IMO.

That stuff must really suck if they are goin to court over it!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think alot of "scent" comes out of your pie hole, especially if you chew tobacco.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I think alot of "scent" comes out of your pie hole


Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotta chew the apple flavor in the tree stand, Deer go crazy for it! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

whitehorse said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > > It doesn't mask ALL of your scent and they will say that. It is ment to stop SOME scent.
> ...


Whitehorse,

Id be interested to see if you would take some of the "Spray" offered and spray some rubber gloves and the stick your dog has been fetching too see if he would fing it. Id be willing to be he would


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

USSapper said:


> whitehorse said:
> 
> 
> > dblkluk said:
> ...


yepp, he would! but only if he placed that scent I sprayed to the scent on the stick... I have only tried **** piss, and some "natural" scents, but if that **** stuff leaks, it's awful... so I just don't use any.

if I just pick up a stick with a rubber glove, i'd be willin to bet he doesn't find it, cause he struggles when I pick one up with just 2 fingers and throw it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> The only reliable scent remover ever used is the wind. :wink:


I was thinking the same thing!

The other thing I find funny is gun hunters who worry about scent. After 2 minutes into the season the deer go from feeling frisky mode to survival mode. That deer didn't come by because he smelled something, it's because the guys a quarter over pushed him your way.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm siding with ScentLok, without it the old does pretty much always bust a person. The best is hunting in the rain with a slicker suit on, I have had deer touch their nose right on me and walk away like nothing happened. I learned not to scare them when they are that close, they do kick at you when they exit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The problem I have always pondered is that while it "traps" scent it probably causes one to sweat MORE also (this happens to me with polypropolyn which is supposed to "wick" moisture). If you are building sweat and heat under your cloths you are also building positive pressure which pushes that heat out through seams and opening. While some scent may be absorbed much is being forced out often at a more pungent level.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Did anyone force them to purchase the product? :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Did anyone force them to purchase the product? :eyeroll:


No, but thats not the point, they were under false pretences when they bought the product


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

ds2 I have the savanna scentlok, its made for hot weather. I just put clothes under it when it gets colder. it works better than nothing.... I dont know maybe I just hunt alot and anything will work, then putting your time in is what makes it happen anyhow.


----------

